# EXPRESS PAY Doesn't Work!!!!



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

Why is LYFT torturing me like this. When I got the email in Oct that Express pay would be available in November I actually budgeted using it as a contingency. No Express Pay - had to borrow a few dollars. THEN yesterday, the button FINALLY shows up and today I try to use it and it does nothing but give information. I've stored my debit card info and I have over $300 eligible to be downloaded and all I get is a loop of info. I just had to go and overdraw my credit card which I will restore on Wednesday (with a hefty penalty fee). WHY WON"T THE THING WORK!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tncluber (Sep 6, 2015)

DeeFree said:


> Why is LYFT torturing me like this. When I got the email in Oct that Express pay would be available in November I actually budgeted using it as a contingency. No Express Pay - had to borrow a few dollars. THEN yesterday, the button FINALLY shows up and today I try to use it and it does nothing but give information. I've stored my debit card info and I have over $300 eligible to be downloaded and all I get is a loop of info. I just had to go and overdraw my credit card which I will restore on Wednesday (with a hefty penalty fee). WHY WON"T THE THING WORK!?!?!?!?!


It only works with debt cards attached to a physical bank. No prepaid cards or credit cards.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Worked for me. Had the money in minutes. Brilliant feature. Thanks Lyft!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Works fine for me. I realize this sounds crappy to say, hopefully you've learned your lesson. When earning money on-demand it is best to budget for your lowest earning week rather than expecting a new feature to swoop in and rescue you just in a knick of time. Over drawing a credit card is a short term solution with serious long term consequences.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I was like this ngga..I was always overdrawing my account to pay for gas. This feature woulda save my as many times. Hopefully uber be rolling it out soon.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cashed out yesterday (sat) & today (sun) had my money in 10min or less.. Great Feature Lyft!


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

Luis777 said:


> Cashed out yesterday (sat) & today (sun) had my money in 10min or less.. Great Feature Lyft!


Did you get any confirmation via SMS?


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Works fine for me. I realize this sounds crappy to say, hopefully you've learned your lesson. When earning money on-demand it is best to budget for your lowest earning week rather than expecting a new feature to swoop in and rescue you just in a knick of time. Over drawing a credit card is a short term solution with serious long term consequences.


Did you get any SMS/text confirmation after you withdraw?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Not from Lyft, you do get an email receipt immediately. I get a text from my bank when deposits are made from any source.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

I love it. Thanks Lyft!


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Luis777 said:


> Cashed out yesterday (sat) & today (sun) had my money in 10min or less.. Great Feature Lyft!


What bank is your debit card connected too for it to cash out on the Weekends?


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

uber714 said:


> Did you get any confirmation via SMS?


Confirmation via email


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Atlwarrior said:


> What bank is your debit card connected too for it to cash out on the Weekends?


I use Wells Fargo


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks it does work. I love Lyft and $50 is a goal I can hit daily in a couple hours.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

It works for me with my Chase account. I was a little short on my car payment due to Thanksgiving weekend being so dead, and I lucked out and had a couple of good nights with Express Pay that helped me make it through. You can't count on it, but it's nice when it comes through.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It works for me with my Chase account. I was a little short on my car payment due to Thanksgiving weekend being so dead, and I lucked out and had a couple of good nights with Express Pay that helped me make it through. You can't count on it, but it's nice when it comes through.


My payment always come through at Navy Federal quickly.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> It works for me with my Chase account. ....



Same here. Use your bank's ATM card. It should work.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

works fine with USAA.


----------



## dannyadams (Nov 30, 2015)

$$


----------

